# /\*************Ship Vibration**********/\



## Eng-Maher (21 أكتوبر 2006)

موضـــــــــــــــــــــوع كامل فــــــــــى الاهتزازات للسفن .

*******s

**************************
1. Introduction 5
2. Standards for Assessment 6
2.1 Effect of Vibrations on Human Beings 6
2.2 Structural Vibrations 8
2.3 Engine and Equipment Vibrations 8
3 Calculation of Natural Vibrations 9
3.1 Global Structures 10
3.2 Substructures 14
3.3 Local Structures 20
4. Calculation of Forced Vibrations 23
4.1 Computation Methods 23
4.2 Damping 24
4.3 Excitation Forces 24
4.4 Evaluation and Assessment 30
5. Measurements 34
5.1 Sensors 34
5.2 Measurement Systems 35
5.3 Measurement Procedures 36
5.4 Evaluation and Assessment 37
5.5 Practical Applications 40
6. Conclusions 48
7. Literature 49
*******s
4
الرابط ..........................:
http://s1.upload.sc/request/d40a396893cca71139a35bd1176fa035/owner

مــــــــــــــــــــــع تحياتى م/ماهـــر :55:


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مش عارف اقول اية بس انا اتعودت لمال الاقى اسمك برة على الموضوع ادخل جرى 
لانى متاكد انى هلاقى جديد اول مرة اشوفه واتعلم منه


----------



## بهاءالدين (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بما انى ليا الشرف انى اول واحد يرد على مواضيعك النهاردة عايز خدمة جامدة منك يابشمو
انا عندى برنامج رسم اسم visio البرنامج دة تبع مجموعة الاوفيس وهو مش موجود عند 
عند حد تقريبا وانا شايف انه جامد جدا بس مش عارف ارفعه على النت وجربت اكتر من طريقة وفشلت وانا شايف ان فى ناس كتير ممكن تستفاد منه 
يا ريت تساعدنى انى ارفعه على انت علشان الكل يستفاد منه


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا مشكور اخى بهاء الدين العزيز والقريب الى قلبى وعلى الكلام الحلو ده .
ثانيا طرق رفع الملفات سوف اشرحها لك .........


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اخى بهاء
الزم ان يكون لديك اولا برنامج win rare وهو حلال المشاكل دى ماشى.
بعد كده نفترض انه يوجد ملف اسمه( جاد) وحجمه حوالى 450 ميجابيت ونريد ان نرفعه على موقع رفع . ام تلاقى ان الموقع اخره 100 ميجا اذا نعمل ايه ..... نروح الى الوين رير ونضغط على جاد كليك يمين ثم هتلاقى كلمه add to archive اضغط عليها هتلاقى ان الوين رير فتح عادى جدا .. ابحث عن خانه اسمها split to volume ,bytes اكتب جوها الحجم المراد وطبعا فى حالتنا يبقى اقل من 100 ميجا . اى 90 ميجا اذا اكتب جواه بهذا الشكل تمام وهو (  90m ) الزم ان تضع m بجانب الرقم المراد . ثم اضغط اوكيه تلاحظ انه عمل حوالى كذا ملف كل ملف 90 ميجا بضبط ومرقمين من 1....9..الخ . بس كدة 
ثم تاتى اصعب قصدى اطول مهمه وهى الرفع لطول وقتها . وطبعا هترفعهم ب الترتيب من 1...الى اخر الترتيب وحد يخلص التانى بعدة وهكذا .
واليك اسرع رابط وانا بستخدمه على طول وهو.....
http://www.upload.sc/
اى خدمه تانى انا موجود معاك ومستنى ردك ان شاء الله . اخوك مهر


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدحت صبرى (5 مايو 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل*


----------

